# New Cross (and Deptford), chat and discussion



## mod (Sep 28, 2012)

In October I'm moving into my new flat on Avonley Road, New Cross.

I know the area a little as I've lived up the road in East Dulwich for years but would be good to get a few tip from locals about decent places to go. Which pubs should I try out and avoid. Decent restaurants (indian and Thai especially). Or any other local gems.

I know and love The Royal Albert but thats about it really.


----------



## mod (Sep 28, 2012)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-UIcnijZrL...xCh25qZT6Ss/s1600/newcross_pubmap_low-res.gif


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 28, 2012)

My tip is to go somewhere else.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2012)

The 99p shop on Deptford High Street is a palace of wonders
The Deptford Film Club is brilliant.
The Egg Shop is good. If you like eggs. Only open on Saturdays.
Haven't found a pub I like yet, but I'm too poor to visit them regularly and am not a big fan of them anyway.
Deptford Market on Wednesday and Saturdays is worth a visit, especially if you are a fan of half-used toothpaste tubes and ancient remote controls.


----------



## mod (Sep 28, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> My tip is to go somewhere else.


 
Nice one, thanks.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 28, 2012)

It's a great area, loads going on.


----------



## mod (Sep 28, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> The 99p shop on Deptford High Street is a palace of wonders
> The Deptford Film Club is brilliant.
> The Egg Shop is good. If you like eggs. Only open on Saturdays.
> Haven't found a pub I like yet, but I'm too poor to visit them regularly and am not a big fan of them anyway.
> Deptford Market on Wednesday and Saturdays is worth a visit, especially if you are a fan of half-used toothpaste tubes and ancient remote controls.


 
Didnt know about that, cheers

http://www.deptfordfilmclub.org/


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 28, 2012)

mod said:


> Nice one, thanks.


 
You are welcome.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 28, 2012)

none of those pubs need avoiding (mores the shame)...my fav of those is the Granby, but each to their own


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2012)

The Montague Arms is, alas, no more


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 28, 2012)

My daughter says the nail bars in New Cross are better than the ones in Brixton.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 28, 2012)

Uncle Wrinkle is my favourite Chinese in London and run by the nicest people. Inbetween New Cross and New Cross Gate Stations on the same side of the road.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 28, 2012)

...and The Albany Empire does really good stuff.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2012)

I saw an ad outside the Albany for a play called The Lovers' Rock Monologues


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 28, 2012)

Silly games


----------



## Maggot (Sep 30, 2012)

I like the Pizza Bus on Deptford Church St. It is a double-decker bus which has become a pizza restaurant. They have kept the original bus seats, so it's like an old routemaster. The pizzas are good too.  Great place to take visitors to London.

http://www.greatlittleplace.com/reviews/the-big-red-pizza-bus-deptford/ 

Good pubs include the Royal Albert and The Dog and Bell


----------



## Maggot (Sep 30, 2012)

The excellent Transpontine does a blog concentrating on South London news, history, culture etc, with an emphasis on New Cross. He is also on Twitter.

http://transpont.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Belushi (Sep 30, 2012)

Maggot said:


> The excellent Transpontine does a blog concentrating on South London news, history culture etc, with an emphasis on New Cross. He is also on Twitter.
> 
> http://transpont.blogspot.co.uk/


 
Posts here occasionally and is an all round nice fella, went on his New Cross/Deptford radical history walk in the summer.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 30, 2012)

You coming on the Camberwell one next Sunday?


----------



## Belushi (Sep 30, 2012)

I didnt know there was one but I'll try!


----------



## Maggot (Sep 30, 2012)

http://transpont.blogspot.co.uk/2012/09/camberwell-history-walk.html


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 30, 2012)

Maggot said:


> The excellent Transpontine does a blog concentrating on South London news, history, culture etc, with an emphasis on New Cross. He is also on Twitter.
> 
> http://transpont.blogspot.co.uk/


 
I'll second that



Belushi said:


> Posts here occasionally and is an all round nice fella, went on his New Cross/Deptford radical history walk in the summer.


 
So did I...

*wonders who you were*

There's links on Transpontine to quite a few other Deptford type sites that are worth a look.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 30, 2012)

mod said:


> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-UIcnijZrL...xCh25qZT6Ss/s1600/newcross_pubmap_low-res.gif


http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-UIcnijZrL...xCh25qZT6Ss/s1600/newcross_pubmap_low-res.gif

heres the text from that map

The White Hart Hotel
This boozer is frequented by a mixed bag of locals but has lately acquired something of a seedy reputation. Beware also the Millwall hardnuts who swarm in on match days! (4/10)

The Five Bells
Slotting seamlessly in amongst bookies and takeways, this rather intimidatingly blokey retreat has plenty of space for the mainly elderly patrons to rattle around in. (4/10)

The New Cross Inn
Its opulent exterior masks a dingy and ragged interior reminiscent of a grubby student union bar. Hosts regular indie gig nights and quizzes but otherwise, it’s rather unlively. (5/10)

The Marquis of Granby
A no-nonsense, perfectly adequate Irish-themed hangout for various natives. Features Sky Sports, a decent jukebox and pool tables. (8/10)

The Walpole
Appears youthful and edgy on the outside, but inside it’s another story! Offers Thai cuisine and a
student discount, but look out for sozzled old-timers hogging the bar. (6/10)

The Amersham Arms
The best-known and hippest pub in SE14. Features a cosy front bar area, grubby weekend nightclub at the rear and great value roasts and a jumble sale upstairs on Sundays. Comedy nights are most Mondays. (9/10)

The Royal Albert
Hugely popular among local creative types and students, this pub ticks all the right boxes: spacious, comfy interior, chintzy decor, welcoming vibe, good quality food and best of all, its quiz nights on Mondays. (10/10)

Royal George
A great little alternative to the more fashionable pubs in the area, this old-school drinking hole with a charming nautical theme sits hidden among quiet side-streets and serves cheap, quality Samuel Smiths on tap. (8/10)

Goldsmiths Tavern
Beloved of local students, it has been through several incarnations over the years but has lately been a shadow of its former offbeat self. Its new owners will soon relaunch it as the ‘New Cross House’, its original name. (6/10)

The Hobgoblin
Best known locally for its huge beer garden, Thai food and barbecue and its good selection of ales. The clientele is mostly youthful thanks to the student discount, but the atmosphere tends to be hit-and-miss. (7/10)

The Telegraph at the Earl of Derby
Opened in 2009 in a quiet residential area in place of a former dive, this has quickly become a hit with locals who appreciate the smart, spacious new interior and the good selection of continental beers on tap. (9/10)

Skehan’s
Slightly isolated at the fringe of the Telegraph Hill conservation area, this pub is renowned locally for its friendly atmosphere, beer garden and the quality Thai cuisine served in the adjoining restaurant. (8/10)

The Montague Arms
An endearingly ramshackle and eccentric gem with owners who could be your grandparents. Decor is a bewildering blend of taxidermy and nauticalia, the bar sells cheap Samuel Smiths beer and the stage hosts quirky music acts and cabaret. (9/10)


----------



## Maggot (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for that. I was trying to read that text, but it was too small.


----------



## co-op (Sep 30, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> The Montague Arms is, alas, no more


 
This really is a loss. Maddest pub ever really. I've been told the landlord died. I went there a few times in the 80s and had a vague memory of how crackers it was and then didn't go again for 15 years and when I went back it was still exactly the same. The tremelo on the organ, over a cheap roast dinner and a pint of sam smiths, moved me fair to tears it did.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 30, 2012)

bit of a racist map as the two pubs with predominantly black clientelle, the flower of kent and malt and hops/albertines arent on there
both have pool tables and occassionally have a bit of reggae on.
i dont really drink (do anything) in new x anymore but when albertines was the malt and hops i used to go there a fair bit as my mate lived next door...many a pool game in there.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 30, 2012)

does the Dew Drop Inn still exist??


----------



## ska invita (Sep 30, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Deptford Market on Wednesday and Saturdays is worth a visit, especially if you are a fan of half-used toothpaste tubes and ancient remote controls.


 
ha - putting the flea into flea market - it is dirt cheap there though - there are some good things to be found if you dig deep enough


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2012)

My friend got a decent NAD amp there on Wednesday for £30


----------



## ska invita (Sep 30, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> My friend got a decent NAD amp there on Wednesday for £30


brave buy! 

 i got a large carved very solid, heavy wooden bowl for £2 a few years back


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2012)

They give out receipts, so not so brave! 
Is the Dewdrop the old black radical pub that's now flats? I think the transpontine fella talks about it on his radical walk


----------



## temper_tantrum (Sep 30, 2012)

It's the Deptford Project. Not 'the Pizza Bus'.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 30, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> They give out receipts, so not so brave!
> 
> Is the Dewdrop the old black radical pub that's now flats? I think the transpontine fella talks about it on his radical walk


it used to be on the pub rock circuit, lots of 'heavy' bands played there, other side of Fordham park...last time i drove past there theres a new school gone up (redeveloped), and I think you might be right that its flats, but I couldnt say for sure.


Google...ah yes, closed:
http://www.closedpubs.co.uk/london/se14_newcross_dewdropinn.html
The Dew Drop Inn was situated at 72 Clifton Rise. This pub is now in residential use.

In the early 1990s this was a pub for punk rockers , squatters , bikers , always well run with no aggro and would have half a dozen Jamaican gents in one corner playing cards. Summer would be great when you would spill out on to Fordham park. The landlady left and was turned into a gay pub , that didn't last long and alas turned into flats.
Ian White (Feb 2012)


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2012)

temper_tantrum said:


> It's the Deptford Project. Not 'the Pizza Bus'.


Different places.
The Deptford Project is a cafe in an old train carriage.
The 'pizza bus' is called The Big Red


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 30, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Different places.
> The Deptford Project is a cafe in an old train carriage.
> The 'pizza bus' is called The Big Red


 
^ this.

Pizza bus is outside the 'Birds Nest' pub on Church Street, train carriage is near the Railway Station on High Street.

For those of an anorak-ish type, the bus is not a London Bus and certainly not a Routemaster - it was new to Yorkshire Traction, Barnsley.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2012)

This thread is really making me want to pay the Marquis of Granby a visit - time stands still in there, and all your worries disappear in a packet of dry roasted peanuts...carpets and curtains, good jukebox, nice mix of people, pool table, cheapish drinks, proper pub.

i like how when they finally got round to redecorating they painted it a horrible yellow colour on the outside and left the interior untouched


----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> For those of an anorak-ish type, the bus is not a London Bus and certainly not a Routemaster - it was new to Yorkshire Traction, Barnsley.


_interesting!_


----------



## bromley (Oct 1, 2012)

The Big red and Bird's nest are run by different companies. I saw some bands play in a trailer at the back of the Big Red site.

What about the jungle bus though?






Deptford's a great place, I love the high street!


----------



## mod (Oct 15, 2012)

Was in the the royal albert on Friday night for the first time in a while and whilst we had a nice evening and really enjoyed their food, you couldn't help feeling it wasn't really a 'pub' anymore. Its become another noisy restaurant.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 19, 2012)

I've live round here for ages  don't go pubbing/clubbing locally much but went out with some student friends last night, was in the Marquis, then we went on to the New Cross Inn. Had a really good time. Music in the New Cross Inn was terrible but by that stage we were too pissed to care, and there was a really friendly fun atmosphere in the place.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 20, 2012)

dynamicbaddog said:


> I've live round here for ages don't go pubbing/clubbing locally much but went out with some student friends last night, was in the Marquis, then we went on to the New Cross Inn. Had a really good time. Music in the New Cross Inn was terrible but by that stage we were too pissed to care, and there was a really friendly fun atmosphere in the place.


The Inn is almost a really good spot...ive had fun in there a couple of times or three! And the original golden signage is fantastic. 





an ever so slightly better soundsystem would help


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 20, 2012)

ska invita said:


> This thread is really making me want to pay the Marquis of Granby a visit - time stands still in there, and all your worries disappear in a packet of dry roasted peanuts...carpets and curtains, good jukebox, nice mix of people, pool table, cheapish drinks, proper pub.
> 
> i like how when they finally got round to redecorating they painted it a horrible yellow colour on the outside and left the interior untouched


urban meet?


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 20, 2012)

bromley said:


> The Big red and Bird's nest are run by different companies. I saw some bands play in a trailer at the back of the Big Red site.
> 
> What about the jungle bus though?
> 
> ...


Wrong sort of jungle.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 22, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> urban meet?


sounds good to me


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 22, 2012)

dynamicbaddog said:


> sounds good to me


 
I'd come to that. Put our new-found access to the East London line to the test.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 22, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> urban meet?


 
if it happens at a time I can fit other reasons for being in SE London in, sounds good to me


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 22, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> if it happens at a time I can fit other reasons for being in SE London in, sounds good to me


 
Suggest a date then.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 22, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Suggest a date then.


 
Dunno really.  I'm kinda busy until after the 3/4 November weekend.  I don't want to be the sticking point to this...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 22, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Dunno really. I'm kinda busy until after the 3/4 November weekend. I don't want to be the sticking point to this...


 
IME the thing with organising stuff like this is that absolutely everybody is a 'sticking point.' It only works if someone decides and then everybody can come or not, up to them. Really it doesn't even matter if you don't show up...

So we're looking at after the 3rd. The next week then - weekday or Friday night?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 22, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> So we're looking at after the 3rd. The next week then - weekday or Friday night?


We could do bonfire night - Nov 5th (which just so happens is my birthday ) or if people don't fancy coming out on a Monday I'm happy to do this on  Friday.....


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 22, 2012)

dynamicbaddog said:


> We could do bonfire night - Nov 5th (which just so happens is my birthday ) or if people don't fancy coming out on a Monday I'm happy to do this on Friday.....


 
Fine by me. I'm not sure if others might have firework plans though.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 22, 2012)

IIRC the Marquis doesn't do ales.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 22, 2012)

Maggot said:


> IIRC the Marquis doesn't do ales.


 
Well William is in Wales anyway so probably wasn't likely to come.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 22, 2012)

Maggot said:


> IIRC the Marquis doesn't do ales.


They have London Pride and Doombar


----------



## mod (Jan 15, 2013)

Having lived here in Avonly Road for a couple of months now I feel a little better qualified to chip in. 

The positives i've discovered so far have been...

• The Royal Albert
• Telegraph Hill and the cafe up there
• The Telegraph At The Earl Of Derby
• Getting to London Bridge from my flat is 15 minutes (if I time it right) via NC Gate
• Rediscovering Deptford High street. There are some wonderful places to eat near the station and the market feels exaxtly the same as it did when I was growing up in deptford 30 years ago.
• Skehans Pub and the adjoining Thai restaurant
• Eckington Gardens (I've got a 2 year old)
• Beautiful Gardens garden centre (opposite new cross gate station)
• Nouvelle Spice Indian Cuisine

Any other tips still very welcome as I'm still finding my feet.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2013)

The former Job Centre on the High Street has been bought by Antic to be turned into a pub imaginatively called The Job Centre.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2013)

What are the wonderful places to eat, mod?
I have only tried the banh mi and bubble tea from Panda Panda, which is absolutely delicious.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 15, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> The former Job Centre on the High Street has been bought by Antic to be turned into a pub imaginatively called The Job Centre.


 


are there sanctions if you're not available for, and actively seeking, beer?


----------



## Garek (Jan 15, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> The former Job Centre on the High Street has been bought by Antic to be turned into a pub imaginatively called The Job Centre.


 
Antic are cunts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2013)

Can you expand on that please?


----------



## Anju (Jan 19, 2013)

Not sure why nobody has recommended The Birds Nest. Lots of mad but friendly customers, often missing teeth, live music sometimes. Friends often ask if it a real pub or squatted.

Also, Tandoori Express just before the Albany if you are turning off the high street, is great for decent quality, cheap, indian food.

Anju


----------



## red rose (Jan 19, 2013)

Tandoori Express do pretty good nepali momo as well 

And on Deptford High Street the Housewives Cash and Carry shop is incredibly handy for all your essentials - I can get most of my week's shopping there for a tenner.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah, I have just popped in to Housewives myself. Came back with loads of cupboard essentials.
Deptford High Street is ace if you're skint.
I've just got a massive side of ribs, a kilo of steak mince and loads of veg for £8


----------



## Maggot (Jan 19, 2013)

Anju said:


> Not sure why nobody has recommended The Birds Nest. Lots of mad but friendly customers, often missing teeth, live music sometimes. Friends often ask if it a real pub or squatted.


It's one of the few places where you still see punks too.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 19, 2013)

Anju said:


> Not sure why nobody has recommended The Birds Nest. Lots of mad but friendly customers, often missing teeth, live music sometimes. Friends often ask if it a real pub or squatted.
> 
> Also, Tandoori Express just before the Albany if you are turning off the high street, is great for decent quality, cheap, indian food.
> 
> Anju


 
Do they still have a theatre upstairs?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 19, 2013)

Belushi said:


> Do they still have a theatre upstairs?


I remember the upstairs theatre. Sadly it closed a while back. They have live music in the bar most weekends now.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 19, 2013)

the dewdrop was ace


----------



## mod (Jan 23, 2013)

ddraig said:


> the dewdrop was ace


 
Shame as it would have been 30 seconds from my front door.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 18, 2013)

Deptford is getting a Waitrose before Brixton! 
http://deptforddame.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/say-hello-to-your-new-waitrose.html?m=1


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 19, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a non-greasy mess, non-ripoff takeaway in Deptford? There seem to be a lot of Vietnamese places but I don't know what's best


----------



## nagapie (Mar 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Can anyone recommend a non-greasy mess, non-ripoff takeaway in Deptford? There seem to be a lot of Vietnamese places but I don't know what's best


 
Uncle Wrinkle, the Chinese just between the two New Cross stations. The people who run it are so sweet and it's the most non greasy Chinese I've ever eaten.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 27, 2013)

Bad News! The front page of the evening standards property supplement is emblazoned with the words 'Deptford goes classy' and theres a two page spread inside talking about the new waitroise and a 1000 new yuppie flats being built.  You're officialy the new Shoreditch


----------



## ddraig (Mar 27, 2013)

all that OU's fault too!
so i heard


----------



## Belushi (Mar 27, 2013)

He's like an albatross for an area  First Brixton now this...


----------



## ddraig (Mar 27, 2013)

...estate agents will start following him to new areas he moves to...


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 27, 2013)

Shit


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2013)

Deptford's gentrification continues afresh.
The iconic street drinkers' muster point, the anchor, has been removed this morning





Photo courtesy of Deptford Dame, whose blog I am about to link to, with further news of a Waitrose on the way:
http://deptforddame.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/deptford-ahem-greenwich-waitrose-to.html?m=1
She also quotes a ridiculous ES article on property in Deptford:
http://www.homesandproperty.co.uk/p...es/deptfordrisenewriversidehomeswaitrose.html


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 12, 2013)

It was only a matter of time - its a bit of prime land , a mile or two from the city, on the river, with decent transport connections, an emergent arty vibe ( IYKWIM) - Im surprised its taken this long to become the new docklands. Theres a lot of people going to have to be shifted/ forced out  for the project I woulsd have thought


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2013)

nooooooo!


----------



## Garek (Apr 12, 2013)

Bastards


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2013)

Someone has decorated the barrier round the area with flowers and trinkets to commemorate such a devastating loss to the community:


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2013)

Last Xmas the winos nicked a Xmas tree and put it next to the anchor and decorated it with beer cans. It was lovely. Someone also used stickers of cats to spell out 'I LUV U ANKER' on the anchor itself.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2013)

More about the anchor (and a pic of beer can Xmas tree) here:
http://crossfields.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/goodbye-to-anchor.html?m=1


----------



## Belushi (Apr 13, 2013)

They've got rid of the anchor? Fuckers


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm working myself into an apoplexy about this! Fuckers indeed! 
It's like getting rid of Nelson's Column. 
They should get rid of that instead - thousands of unsavoury and obnoxious characters hang about there


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 13, 2013)

has anyone seen the new cross panther?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2013)

I saw that. A hairy friend of mine lives nearby. I've always had my suspicions that he was a werepanther


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2013)

I just love the quote from the 'expert': "They don't live anywhere so they're constantly on the move."


----------



## ddraig (Apr 13, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> More about the anchor (and a pic of beer can Xmas tree) here:
> http://crossfields.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/goodbye-to-anchor.html?m=1


great link, cheers


----------



## ska invita (Apr 13, 2013)

talking of naval history in deptford i was told that deptford was a favourite place for press ganging - namely going around rounding up people and forcing them to join the navy, and getting beaten up (and taken anyway) if you refused...i presume thats true





The Impress Service and impressment at sea

The Press-gang: oil painting by Luke Clennell

The Impress Service formed to force sailors to serve on naval vessels (there was no concept of "joining the navy" as a fixed career-path for non-officers at the time); seamen remained attached to a ship for the duration of its commission. They were encouraged to stay in the Navy after the commission but could leave to seek other employment when the ship was paid off. Impressment relied on the legal power of the King to call men to military service, as well as to recruit volunteers (who were paid a bounty upon joining, unlike pressed men). Seamen were not covered by the Magna Carta and "failure to allow oneself to be pressed" was punishable by hanging - although the punishment became less severe over time.[4]

In Elizabethan times a statute regulated impressment as a form of recruitment, and with the introduction of the Vagrancy Act in 1597 men of disrepute (vagrants) found themselves drafted into service. In 1703 an act passed limiting the impressment of men to those under 18 years of age who were not apprenticed. A further act in 1740 raised the age to 55. Although no foreigner could be pressed, if they married a British woman, or had worked on a British merchant ship for two years, they lost their protection. Some governments, including Britain, issued "Protections" against impressment which protected men had to carry on their person at all times; but in times of crisis the Admiralty would order a "Hot Press", which meant that no-one remained exempt.[5]

The Royal Navy also impressed seamen from inbound British merchant ships at sea, though this was done by individual warships, rather than by the Impress Service. Impressment, particularly press gangs, became consistently unpopular with the British public (as well as in the American colonies), and local officials often acted against them, to the point of imprisoning officers from the Impressment Service, or opposing them by force of arms.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 14, 2013)

Heh, that's interesting to know. I love the old New Cross Town Hall building, when I first went past there on the top deck of the 53 I saw the naval figures and thought it stuck out like a sore thumb but liked it all the more for that.
I read a little bit about the area and local shipbuilding history and its connection with the slave trade. I wish I had more time to read about the area because it's bursting at the seams with history. But I'm right lazy


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 14, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Heh, that's interesting to know. I love the old New Cross Town Hall building, when I first went past there on the top deck of the 53 I saw the naval figures and thought it stuck out like a sore thumb but liked it all the more for that.
> I read a little bit about the area and local shipbuilding history and its connection with the slave trade. I wish I had more time to read about the area because it's bursting at the seams with history. But I'm right lazy


 
you can have a quick photo tour (more Deptford than New Cross) here


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2013)

It actually says Deptford Town Hall on the front. Confusing. Does this mean New Cross is just an offshoot of Deptford in the way that Herne Hill and Tulse Hill are of Brixton?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2013)

BTW I have since visited the Bird's Nest twice and am glad I did.
It is a charming place, either to get spangled on a Saturday night or to look dishevelled in the day after a night out. 
Friendly staff, friendly locals and a mysteriously uninviting hostel upstairs


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It actually says Deptford Town Hall on the front. Confusing. Does this mean New Cross is just an offshoot of Deptford in the way that Herne Hill and Tulse Hill are of Brixton?


Post code politics alive and well...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It actually says Deptford Town Hall on the front. Confusing. Does this mean New Cross is just an offshoot of Deptford in the way that Herne Hill and Tulse Hill are of Brixton?


 
It says Lewisham Town Hall on the municipal building in Catford, and there's no such thing as Brixton Town Hall (there has never been a Brixton Borough)...

If you want a more serious answer,

The town hall (in New Cross) was for the Metropolitan borough of Deptford (which got merged / absorbed into the London Borough of Lewisham in 1965, from what I gather neither council was exactly keen on the idea.)

If you go back a few centuries, there was Lower Deptford (or Deptford Strand) round the Thames river front - what's now Watergate Street was the main shopping street (as such things were then) and St Nicholas was the parish church.  Upper Deptford grew round what's now Deptford Broadway.

What's now Deptford High Street was at one time a path through the fields between the two, but gradually got developed.

New Cross is a later development, taking its name from the New Cross Inn, which replaced a previous 'Cross Inn' around the same location.  The patch round New Cross Gate was historically 'Hatcham'

I'd recommend the book "Turning the Tide - The History of Everyday Deptford", Jess Steele (Deptford Forum Publishing, 1993)


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2013)

Also, just in case anyone didn't read the link I posted earlier, the article also links to the wonderful Caroline's Miscellany blog, with this on the Anchor: 
http://carolineld.blogspot.co.uk/2008/10/deptfords-anchor-potent-symbol-of-past.html?m=1
and this on the really weird statue of Peter The Great on the riverside in Deptford:
http://carolineld.blogspot.co.uk/2008/06/peter-great-in-deptford.html?m=1
Which incidentally links me to mention my mate's blog, in which he writes eloquently about the statue:
http://doilum.blogspot.co.uk/?m=1


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2013)

I was googling Greenwich Town Hall last week to see if I could find some old pic of the interior but it kept flagging up the town hall in Woolwich, which isn't quite as interesting. I didn't know they had municipal borough madness in those days too. I guess it was pre-GLC, whereas ours is post-GLC


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I was googling Greenwich Town Hall last week to see if I could find some old pic of the interior but it kept flagging up the town hall in Woolwich, which isn't quite as interesting. I didn't know they had municipal borough madness in those days too. I guess it was pre-GLC, whereas ours is post-GLC


 
didn't realise it was pre-war (again, the one in Woolwich was Woolwich Council's town hall until the merger of Woolwich and Greenwich councils in 1965*) more here

Greenwich Dance website has some interior photos of the Borough Hall bit

ETA

* - except North Woolwich, which was given to Newham.  Before they buggered about with it all, Woolwich Borough (and formerly Kent County) was the only authority to have bits on both sides of the Thames.

and now I really ought to go to bed before I find any more sites with old maps on...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> you can have a quick photo tour (more Deptford than New Cross) here


Is that your account? If so, you are one hardcore vehicle spotter


----------



## ska invita (May 2, 2013)

Good bye Deptford as we know it!
£1bn plan to turn Deptford into the 'Shoreditch of south London'
http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...uth-london-8600714.html?origin=internalSearch







Developers behind a £1 billion plan to regenerate Deptford today said they hoped to turn the run down riverside neighbourhood into a thriving “Shoreditch of south London.”

Ambitious proposals to build 3500 homes, as well as shops and restaurants, on the site of the former historic royal docks where Queen Elizabeth I knighted Sir Francis Drake are due to be submitted to Lewisham council planners within days.

The 40 acre Convoys Wharf wasteland opposite the gleaming towers of the Docklands financial district has lain derelict for 13 years with no public access to the waterfront.

The latest masterplan for drawn up by urban designers Sir Terry Farrell on behalf of developers Hutchison Whampoa would create three new parks and convert the sole surviving historic buildings - the Grade II Victorian Olympia warehouse - into a new cultural centre for south east London.

There would also be a 270 metre long jetty parallel to the riverbank used as an London’s first “island park” in the Thames that will be served by the Clipper riverboat service.

Sir Terry said: ”This will be a real transformational scheme, I can’t think of any other in London where there will be such a big transforming effect.”

Sir Terry told the Standard the remarkably rich history of Deptford - it is linked with figures such as Sir Walter Raleigh, Christoper Marlowe and Samuel Pepys - and its growing reputation as a “cultural hub” colonised by artisits gave it huge potential.

He said: ”You have got Goldsmiths nearby and there are lots creative people living here. I think this is the equivalent of Hoxton or a Shoreditch of the south.”

Many of the homes at Convoys Wharf will be in three high rise towers of up to 46 storeys with luxury apartments at the top.

Sir Terry said he thought the scheme would attract more “well off” Londoners to live in Deptford but “I don’t see this as an obvious location for selling off-plan overseas.”

The scheme, which will create 2000 new jobs, including 1000 in construction, has proved already controversial locally because of what has been described as it its “extraordinary denmsity” and because only 500 of the homes will be affordable.

Roo Angell, a member of the Deptford Is campaign group said: ”There doesn’t seem to be much balance, is 14 per cent affordable really enough to integrate it into the local area? It is surrounded by a lot of social housing and it could do with more employment space. It should not be just an island with its back turned to Deptford - these proposals do not really feel like part of London.”

But Sir Terry said: ”There are certain areas of London that really need affordable and others that need an influx of more market housing to support the area. This area has a huge amount of social housing, it’s a question of getting the mix right.”


----------



## mod (May 22, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Good bye Deptford as we know it!
> £1bn plan to turn Deptford into the 'Shoreditch of south London'
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...uth-london-8600714.html?origin=internalSearch
> 
> ...


 
Well...bye bye to the Deptford I grew up in (in the 70s and 80s admittedly) wouldn't be mourned. Teenagers smoking smack in the stair wells, we were burgled twice within  year and mum (dad wasnt around) had a nervous break down, day time house break ins were common place. Police regally attacked trying to arrest burglars. My mates brother was killed outside the youth club on hughes fields estate where we lived. regular pitched battles with the kids from peeps estate etc etc. I witnessed a blokes skull smashed in with a brick.  it was a very rough area but saying all that I do have happy memories growing up there (i lived there between 2 and 12 years old) but we really ran wild and were a band of petty criminals really. 

If this space has been derelict for 13 years whats the loss? We (london) desperately need housing. 

The highstreet has changed a lot since my youth and for the better. Some nice little places to eat and shop now and i love the tube carriage cafe. The train station looks good now to.


----------



## mod (May 22, 2013)

And going back to my OP. I've fallen in love with New Cross. Love the place. Very surprised by that. 

Very happy SE14 resident here!


----------



## ska invita (May 22, 2013)

I appreciate what you're saying mod, but house prices being what they are in London means previously "poor" areas are being gentrified to provide housing for the better off - the downside of that is long term residents who pay rent will be priced out of the area and forced to move into the suburbs.

That's the loss. This isn't redevelopment for the good of the community its (inevitably) gentrification for the good of property developers. I'm not against renovation, and Deptford deserves better, but there's a way of doing right that rarely ever gets done.


----------



## mod (May 22, 2013)

ska invita said:


> I appreciate what you're saying mod, but house prices being what they are in London means previously "poor" areas are being gentrified to provide housing for the better off - the downside of that is long term residents who pay rent will be priced out of the area and forced to move into the suburbs.
> 
> Thats the loss


 
Yeah we need a balance. All developments need a mix of high end flats, social housing and shared ownership schemes for people (like me) to get on the ladder. Deptford has many, many council estates scores of them so I personally think this development above can only be a positive.


----------



## ska invita (May 22, 2013)

mod said:


> Yeah we need a balance. All developments need a mix of high end flats, social housing and shared ownership schemes for people (like me) to get on the ladder. Deptford has many, many council estates scores of them ...


thats true... i dont know the details of the redevlopment, and im not against it per se, but the track record of such developments does make me cautious


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2013)

There is a new bike shop in Deptford, on New Cross Road, called Discount Cycles. '


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2013)

Deptford was stuffed to the gills with art and community projects today for a special day called If, On A Winter's Day.
There was loads of weird arty things, poetry, busking etc.
Best was the Deptford Shanty Crew singing sea shantys but afterwards, to my surprisec longtime poster Rocket no.9 was there to do an off the cuff speech about the history of the rich and long history of minorities in Deptford.
I should have posted about this earlier in the week, but I only knew about the sea shantys.
One of the weird arty things was a half-naked young lady wrapped in cling film in a shop window doing some burlesque act. A man in the crowd said to his companion, 'what's wrong with her?' 
I heart Deptford!


----------



## red rose (Dec 8, 2013)

Bah I must've just missed a lot of it.  I saw a few bits about the history of Deptford that looked really good but none of the cool stuff you've mentioned.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2014)

Great news!
The Montague Arms is reopening:
http://brockleycentral.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/bar-top-in-montaguearms-pic.html?m=1


----------



## nagapie (Jan 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Great news!
> The Montague Arms is reopening:
> http://brockleycentral.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/bar-top-in-montaguearms-pic.html?m=1



Surely it won't be the same, unless the old bartenders are coming back.


----------



## oryx (Jan 18, 2014)

nagapie said:


> Surely it won't be the same, unless the old bartenders are coming back.



....and they rediscover and replace the, ahem, interesting taxidermy collection!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2014)

That got sold off but there's some ace taxidermy on eBay. It won't be the same but I think it is needed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2014)

nagapie said:


> Surely it won't be the same, unless the old bartenders are coming back.


No it won't, but hopefully it will become a nice localish boozer.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2014)

Postcode arsiness:
http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/1...low_house_prices_and_high_insurance_premiums/
Wankers


----------



## ddraig (Feb 23, 2014)

Dickheads!! rewriting history for their own profit/piece of mind


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2014)

More:
http://transpont.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/tensions-rise-as-deptford-secessionists.html?m=1
http://853blog.com/2014/02/22/postcode-plotters-eye-escape-from-deptford-to-greenwich/


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 23, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> More:
> http://transpont.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/tensions-rise-as-deptford-secessionists.html?m=1



I was mildly disappointed that this story wasn't about deptford seeking independence...


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2014)

has anyone been to The Duke before?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 7, 2014)

.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 7, 2014)

ska invita said:


> has anyone been to The Duke before?


Never been in there - it looks a bit Greenwichy - it's in that bit of Deptford with the redeveloped wharves with tiny yuppyboxes built on them. 
There is a new pub opening soon in the old job centre on the high street, called imaginatively, The Job Centre. Six weeks til opening, I hear.
And has anyone checked out the reopened Montagu Arms yet?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 7, 2014)

Also, great news, the Deptford & New Cross Free Film Festival runs from 25th April until 4th May. Excellent programming:
http://www.freefilmfestivals.org/whats-on/new-cross.html


----------



## ska invita (Apr 7, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Never been in there - it looks a bit Greenwichy - it's in that bit of Deptford with the redeveloped wharves with tiny yuppyboxes built on them.
> There is a new pub opening soon in the old job centre on the high street, called imaginatively, The Job Centre. Six weeks til opening, I hear.
> And has anyone checked out the reopened Montagu Arms yet?


that night looks good though, and a look at their website shows lots of live music going on - Greenwichy or not a music pub is worth supporting/trying out...

Job Centre eh....sounds like an Antic thing...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 7, 2014)

ska invita said:


> that night looks good though, and a look at their website shows lots of live music going on - Greenwichy or not a music pub is worth supporting/trying out...
> 
> Job Centre eh....sounds like an Antic thing...


Yeah, I'm not in london that weekend, but I should give the place a chance


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2014)

Anyone been to Little Nan's? It seems to be run by cunts
https://m.facebook.com/events/470535693046522/
I thought it was a bit dodgy as there is a stencil of a Young Conservative torch outside and their cocktails appear to be royalist. Eeeeuuuuccch. Let's run them out of town.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 17, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyone been to Little Nan's? It seems to be run by cunts
> https://m.facebook.com/events/470535693046522/
> I thought it was a bit dodgy as there is a stencil of a Young Conservative torch outside and their cocktails appear to be royalist. Eeeeuuuuccch. Let's run them out of town.


 
the conservative torch has been there for at least 20 years as it used to be a tory club, but even in the 90s it was some kind of dive bar... i thought this place was called The bunker these days though? i was due to go to a night there next month and its say Bunker on the flyer http://www.wherevent.com/detail/Matthew-Turner-Beautifully-Crafted-The-Bunker


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2014)

Bunker is separate from little Nan's - just in the same building


----------



## Maggot (Jun 5, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a decent pub in Deptford for watching football in?  

I work in Deptford some evenings, and often finish in time to catch the end of a match before heading home. The Black Horse shows games but is not a great pub.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 5, 2014)

Plenty of betting shops!


----------



## Thaw (Jun 5, 2014)

The Marquis of Granby is good for football but is more New Cross than Deptford I suppose.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2014)

The Job Centre is opening today:
http://jobcentredeptford.com
I looked in on Monday and it was empty as fuck, so I'm amazed that they think they're going to be ready. 
I will check it out tonight and report back


----------



## Thaw (Jun 6, 2014)

Do you have to wait for half an hour on an uncomfortable plastic chair and then fill in lots of forms before they will consider serving you? Prove you've tried ordering drinks at other bars that week before you can get a beer?

"...an eclectic mix of vintage décor and quirky design features inspired by its function as a place that once served the unemployed"

I'm a bit bored by the whole Antic quirky retro schtick now. The Sun and The Tiger in Camberwell, the Ravensbourne and CCC in Catford, the Effra in Brixton...they're a bit samey. I haven't been to the Royal Albert in New Cross but I can imagine.


----------



## the button (Jun 6, 2014)

Thaw said:


> I haven't been to the Royal Albert in New Cross but I can imagine.


Pricey and full of wankers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2014)

Yeah, I hate that place. _You can't even hear yourself think!_
Best pub in Deptford/New Cross is Bird's Nest by far.
Dog & Bell seems alright, esp quiz night with Les off of Vic & Bob. Too far away to regularly visit though.


----------



## the button (Jun 6, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah, I hate that place. _You can't even hear yourself think!_


Yeah, it's not as if it's loud music either. Just loud wankers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2014)

And bar staff ignoring you to do shots of Sambuca


----------



## the button (Jun 6, 2014)

Edgy.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 6, 2014)

I like the Albert, decent beers. I haven't noticed it being particularly wanky.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2014)

Decent beer is the last thing you want in a pub


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2014)

The Job Centre was alright actually. It was unfinished and grubby, but that's Antic's Free The Paedos schtick, isn't it? 
Lots of beers. Only Symonds cider on tap. 
I even drank a beer for research purposes - a Thornbridge IPA called Jaipur. 
I think it will be a decent boozer if they don't exclude the local winos. It was very welcoming to all last night though. A free shot of rum for everyone. Though why they told us it was to commemorate D-Day is a mystery.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 7, 2014)

Maggot said:


> I like the Albert, decent beers. I haven't noticed it being particularly wanky.



I used to go there years ago when it was the Paradise bar.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 7, 2014)

Belushi said:


> I used to go there years ago when it was the Paradise bar.


spent many a night there....ms invita managed the paradise bar bar bit bitd for a spell... there was something good on there pretty much every night of the week...new x was on a good thing in the 90s


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 7, 2014)

a nice set of photos of historic bits of new cross / deptford taken recently here (tweeted by transpontine)


----------



## ska invita (Jun 7, 2014)

just reminiscing about the paradise bar...mainly went to the intelligent dnb night on the monday and drank water! space cadet style... wednesdays jazz jam could be great....occasionally je suis music with joe egg on a sunday...


----------



## ddraig (Jun 7, 2014)

i played there once briefly and had to get dragged off decks as was end of night


----------



## ska invita (Jun 7, 2014)

ddraig said:


> i played there once briefly and had to get dragged off decks as was end of night


what did you play? Jungle?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 7, 2014)

presume so! can't remember 
good venue that


----------



## ska invita (Jun 8, 2014)

talking of 90s new x....


found this too


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2014)

I heard a disconcerting rumour about the future of the Bird's Nest on Friday.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2014)

Though they are doing themselves no favours booking an act every Friday called DJ Awe & Dr Rape


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 9, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> DJ Awe & Dr Rape


----------



## Belushi (Jun 9, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Dr Rape


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 18, 2014)

Transpontine reports exhibition 'Yesterday is Now History - materials from a Lewisham archive - on in New Cross until Monday.  More here.


----------



## hipipol (Jun 20, 2014)

Far right of the pic is new cross speedway track
http://www.britainfromabove.org.uk/image/epw060774
So many pics..........


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2014)

I have just discovered that the newly opened Job Centre in Deptford has Old Rosie on tap. This pleases me greatly.
Still dubious about the theme though.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 7, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I have just discovered that the newly opened Job Centre in Deptford has Old Rosie on tap. This pleases me greatly.
> Still dubious about the theme though.


for a fleeting moment i thought the dwp was doing something constructive.

then i remembered its a pub now.



and i travelled via new cross gate station this evening.  wtf is going on??


----------



## Thaw (Jul 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I heard a disconcerting rumour about the future of the Bird's Nest on Friday.



Any news on Birds Nest? Is it going to be OK?

(NB. I think its DJ Rare rather than DJ Rape)


----------



## Poi E (Jul 8, 2014)

Just read this thread and brought back happy memories of the ten years I spent in new cross and deptford. Time for a pub crawl, I think.


----------



## Thaw (Jul 9, 2014)

The Job Centre bar gets reviewed in The Guardian...sort of.

http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...centre-bar-gentrification-ironically-deptford


----------



## Poi E (Jul 9, 2014)

Bet guardian sales have gone up in the area in the last few years.


----------



## oryx (Jul 9, 2014)

Thaw said:


> The Job Centre bar gets reviewed in The Guardian...sort of.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/jul/09/job-centre-bar-gentrification-ironically-deptford



Thanks for the link - interesting reading! I think the 'ironic'  name is a bit dubious too, especially as it closed after a campaign to save it.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 9, 2014)

hipipol said:


> Far right of the pic is new cross speedway track
> http://www.britainfromabove.org.uk/image/epw060774
> So many pics..........




that site seems to be gefuckt- cant seem to register to get access to the bigger pics


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 9, 2014)

.


----------



## hipipol (Jul 10, 2014)

not-bono-ever said:


> that site seems to be gefuckt- cant seem to register to get access to the bigger pics


oh dear.....sorry
will have another go meself this afty.......


----------



## Dirty South (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello

I've just put up a post on Deserter about messing around in Deptford, should anyone be interested. http://deserter.co.uk/2014/08/is-deptford-in-a-good-place/ - it also has a Spotify playlist of Deptford sounds, past and present.


I hope the Bird's Nest rumour proves untrue. Stopped by the Old Loyal Britons just over the creek last night and that is facing the threat of demolition. Nice pub, really well kept ales, usually from Hop Stuff, friendly regulars and knowledgable landlord.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2014)

Old Loyal Britons? I've been in Deptford two years and not heard of that! Better check it out! Ta for that and the deserter link


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2014)

Though I'd like to know why Sultans Of Swing is a Deptford tune. I thought it was well Balearic!


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 9, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Though I'd like to know why Sultans Of Swing is a Deptford tune. I thought it was well Balearic!





> Inspiration for the song came from witnessing a jazz band playing in the corner of a practically deserted pub in Deptford, South London



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sultans_of_Swing


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2014)

And I didn't know Little Nan's had closed. I am glad of this. I hated it and everything it standed for.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sultans_of_Swing


Wow! I wonder if it was the Bird's Nest.


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 9, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Wow! I wonder if it was the Bird's Nest.


I don't know, sorry


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Old Loyal Britons? I've been in Deptford two years and not heard of that! Better check it out! Ta for that and the deserter link


http://www.ewbrewery.com
SE10! Fuck off!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> I don't know, sorry


It's not your fault we don't know the exact pub!


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 9, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> It's not your fault we don't know the exact pub!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 9, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> http://www.ewbrewery.com
> SE10! Fuck off!



In my day, people tried to pass bits of Deptford off as either Greenwich or Blackheath...

As for the pub and Dire Straits, not sure anyone is sure.  There's a discussion on Transpontine about it here and a few candidates are suggested.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 9, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> In my day, people tried to pass bits of Deptford off as either Greenwich or Blackheath...
> 
> As for the pub and Dire Straits, not sure anyone is sure.  There's a discussion on Transpontine about it here and a few candidates are suggested.



I was always told it was the White Swan (at the bottom of Blackheath Hill). I was there once (about 20 years ago) and a load of Danish Dire Straits fans turned up on a pilgrimage


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 12, 2014)

http://pitpnxd.co.uk/


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 19, 2014)

should have mentioned this sooner

this weekend (20/21 September) is London 'Open House' weekend.  

One of the places that's open is the master shipwright's house at the end of watergate street - normally hidden behind a high wall and only visible from the river.

deptford dame on this weekend's attractions in SE8 / SE14

(edit as included last year's link - )


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2014)

Ugh
http://www.standard.co.uk/goingout/attractions/dalston-is-dead-long-live-deptford-9811946.html


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Belushi (Oct 26, 2014)

It was only a matter of time


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 27, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
Rise @ Deptford:


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> Rise @ Deptford:



came gentle bombs


----------



## oryx (Nov 27, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> Rise @ Deptford:




'When the artists start coming, that's when you want to get in...'

GET TO FUCK.

Nauseating ad clearly aimed at yuppies (at least they're honest about that) and investment buyers (the inference is more subtle). No mention of local people except perhaps that they provide an interesting backdrop.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 27, 2014)

that video says everything about everything
its deep
deep in the shit


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2014)

One of them actually said fashionability.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 28, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> Rise @ Deptford:




Surprised it's taken so long with Goldsmiths just round the corner.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 28, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Surprised it's taken so long with Goldsmiths just round the corner.


its been waffled about for ages but thats the first video like that ive ever seen


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 28, 2014)

ska invita said:


> its been waffled about for ages but thats the first video like that ive ever seen



I used to work in New Cross years ago. I was always glad to get the train and bus back to Hackney in the evening.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 28, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> I used to work in New Cross years ago. I was always glad to get the train and bus back to Hackney in the evening.


thanks to the east london line + gentrification just maybe the tables have turned!


----------



## TikkiB (Nov 28, 2014)

Fuckin' ell, so many hateful things about that video.


----------



## mod (Nov 28, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> Rise @ Deptford:




It's "The apex of fashionability" apparently. Jesus....


----------



## Maggot (Oct 13, 2015)

Anyone know what is currently on the roundabout by the Birds Nest? I have driven past and seen what looks like an artwork. Some kind of human figures and a placard kind of thing. I haven't had a chance to see it properly.


----------



## Thaw (Oct 22, 2015)

A big new Jamaican-ish bar, restaurant and 'creative space' opening in Deptford, in the arches by the station, by Christmas (probably). Sounds good and not wanky.

WE ARE OPENING A BAR IN DEPTFORD.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 22, 2015)

Thaw said:


> A big new Jamaican-ish bar, restaurant and 'creative space' opening in Deptford, in the arches by the station, by Christmas (probably). Sounds good and not wanky.
> 
> WE ARE OPENING A BAR IN DEPTFORD.


so long as  they have a veggie option or 3


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 22, 2015)

Maggot said:


> Anyone know what is currently on the roundabout by the Birds Nest? I have driven past and seen what looks like an artwork. Some kind of human figures and a placard kind of thing. I haven't had a chance to see it properly.


I went past it today. I assumed it was something to do with Halloween, and paid it no attention.
I will check for you.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 19, 2016)

Party in thE Park is back

Party In The Park New Cross  2016

Security Check Required


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 19, 2016)

I've just started reading Carl Neville's Resolution Way, a dystopian portrayal of a near future Deptford (and environs).
Check it out: ‘In 20 years Inner London may really be like Paris, a wealthy centre surrounded by racialised poverty’


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I've just started reading Carl Neville's Resolution Way, a dystopian portrayal of a near future Deptford (and environs).
> Check it out: ‘In 20 years Inner London may really be like Paris, a wealthy centre surrounded by racialised poverty’


not an entirely new point, tbh, the logical conclusion of the trend ruth glass identified in the 1960s. see e.g. Is London becoming more like Paris? - FT.com and darren johnson Johnson warns London becoming like Paris | Housing Excellence


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 19, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> not an entirely new point, tbh, the logical conclusion of the trend ruth glass identified in the 1960s. see e.g. Is London becoming more like Paris? - FT.com


Don't tell me, tell Owen Hatherley


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Don't tell me, tell Owen Hatherley


i'm telling you because you raised the point
you can tell owen hatherley
oh - but cheers for the recommendation of neville's novel.


----------



## flypanam (Aug 25, 2016)

Anyone been to the Farrier's Arms on Lower Road? What's it like?


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 22, 2016)

My Deptford pal told me earlier in the week of a Costa Coffee opening on Deptford High St
he has just informed me  it has been trashed and emblazoned with the words........
"Go Away"


----------



## bromley (Dec 23, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> My Deptford pal told me earlier in the week of a Costa Coffee opening on Deptford High St
> he has just informed me  it has been trashed and emblazoned with the words........
> "Go Away"


Round of applause to the culprits! 

I've walked past the bar mentioned above, looks poncy and very _nouveau_ Deptford.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 6, 2017)

The was a huge fire in Deptord Creek last night. On a boat called the Minesweeper.

Arts venue destroyed after 'massive explosion' sparks huge boat fire


----------



## ddraig (Jan 21, 2017)

Hope no one gets nicked for the party!

'Riot' breaks out in Deptford as illegal rave shut down


> The event was shut down but “rioting” broke out around three hours later when a mob of people hoping to get into the rave attacked police at the scene.
> 
> Two men and a woman were arrested as police fought to bring the mob under control.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 29, 2017)

New Cross Post office is under threat of closure. 

Here's a post from Transpontine about it: Transpontine: Save New Cross Gate Post Office

And here's a petition you can sign. paula.vennells@postoffice.co.uk: Save New Cross Gate Post Office


----------



## hipipol (Feb 2, 2017)

Better than it used to be eh?
They used to the killing biz in size back in ye day like....

BBC ON THIS DAY | 18 | 1981: Nine die in New Cross house fire


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 14, 2017)

New Cross & Deptford Free Film Festival


----------



## phillm (Apr 23, 2017)

ska invita said:


> talking of 90s new x....
> 
> 
> found this too




what about concession with flyer - surely that should be 2 quid ?


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 10, 2017)

*Noel Brown, 69, and his daughter Marie Brown, 41, were found dead in Deptford on 4 December 2017.

Police forced entry to Mr Brown's home in New Butt Lane at 2.45am after Marie's family reported she had failed to return home after checking on the welfare of her father.

Their bodies were found at the scene. Postmortem examinations confirmed that both Noel and Marie died of strangulation.*







*Mr Brown, who was well known in the area and frequently visited the nearby Paddy Power betting shop, had not been seen since 30 November.

His daughter Marie, who lived in Southwark, was last seen when she went to visit him at midday on 2 December.

Detectives appealed for witnesses and information about two men who visited Noel's flat in the days before his death.

Detective Superintendent Paul Monk, who is overseeing the investigation into their murders, said:*

* "I am asking for the public's help as part of our investigation into the murder of Noel and his daughter Marie.

"We know that Noel was last seen alive and well at his home by a neighbour at about 20:00hrs on Thursday, 30 November. Marie, having grown increasingly anxious about her Dad's wellbeing, went to visit him at about midday on Saturday, 2 December. That is the last sighting of Marie alive.

"Our investigation is fast moving and making progress every day. I want to reassure people that we are doing all we can to find those responsible for the murders of Noel and Marie.

"I am asking the public to help us with any information they may have that could assist our investigation - specifically about two men who visited Noel's flat in the days prior to his death. If that was you, or you know who it was, please get in contact with us.

"At this early stage we are keeping an open mind regarding the motive, however it was clear to the responding officers that there were no signs of forced entry to the property. One of our key lines of enquiry is to establish if the suspects or suspects were known to Noel and if Marie disturbed them."

The Metropolitan Police confirmed that Noel Brown had a conviction for sex offences in 1999 but said they were keeping an open mind as to motive.

 Detective Superintendent Monk continued: "One of the key strands of our investigation is understanding all we can about Noel's life. He was well known and liked locally.

"We know that Noel used to go to his local betting shop, Paddy Power, in Deptford High Street and had in fact been there during the day he was last seen alive on 30 November.

"There has been speculation that his murder was as a result of a large gambling win, however at this time there is no evidence to suggest this was the case.

"I am keen to hear from anyone who saw Noel in the days leading up to his death or saw anyone or anything unusual in or around New Butt Lane, SE8 during that time.

"This is a deeply distressing time for Noel and Marie's family as they come to terms with their loss."

Marie worked at Ivydale Primary School in Nunhead, where her nine-year-old daughter was a pupil (she also has a 119 year-old daughter).

Ivydale Primary School in Peckham has paid tribute to Marie, who was described as a “valued member of our team” by headteacher Helen Ingham.

“We were devastated to hear the news that Marie Brown and her father have died,” said the school leader.

“This is a very difficult time for the Ivydale community. We are in touch with her family and have offered our sincere condolences, and ongoing support.

“I have written to all parents, and we are speaking to pupils today to let them know.

“We have staff in school who are trained to offer bereavement support and Southwark Council has also offered its support to those affected by this terrible incident.”*




*If you have any information that will assist the investigation, please call the incident room on 020 8721 4205 or 101. Alternatively call the independent charity Crimestoppers on 0800 555 111, or tweet @MetCC.*​


----------



## hipipol (Dec 13, 2017)

That's awful. I had read about this from another source with much less detail. I used to live 100 yards from the school and I go thru New Cross regularly, its just down the road, seems to make it hit home more. I must have walked past both of these poor people, even passed a word or two. Madness


----------



## Maggot (Dec 17, 2017)

London overground are now running trains all night at weekends between New Cross Gate and Dalston Junction.

London Overground Night Service


----------



## Anju (Feb 15, 2018)

Some very cool women from olden days Deptford.



And their legacy is still visible today.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 7, 2018)

A new show, called Save Me, on Sky Atlantic, starring the queen of doom and gloom, Suranne Jones, and costarring Lennie James, who also wrote it, is set and filmed all over Deptford


----------



## GarveyLives (May 7, 2018)

On Sunday 6 May 2018, a 22-year-old man was shot in New Cross.

Police were flagged down by a member of the public in New Cross Road shortly before 6.30p.m.  Officers discovered a man suffering from gunshot wounds.

The victim was rushed by paramedics to a central London hospital where his condition is described as not life threatening.

A Metropolitan Police spokeswoman said: “A crime scene and road closures remain in place at this time.

"No arrests have been made and enquiries continue.”






(Source:  Daily Mirror Online)​
*Anyone who witnessed this incident or has information concerning suspects should call Lewisham police by dialling 101 or call Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111.*​


----------



## GarveyLives (May 10, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> *Noel Brown, 69, and his daughter Marie Brown, 41, were found dead in Deptford on 4 December 2017.
> 
> Police forced entry to Mr Brown's home in New Butt Lane at 2.45am after Marie's family reported she had failed to return home after checking on the welfare of her father.
> 
> ...


_"Police have confirmed a major development in the ongoing investigation into the double murder of Noel Brown and his daughter Marie Brown who were found deceased at his flat in Deptford on 4 December 2017.

Detectives have identified a significant suspect, who has been linked by forensic evidence to the offence. He is named as Nathaniel Henry, 37, ( 26/07/1980 ) who was reported missing by his family to the MPS on 12 December 2017. Henry was subsequently found deceased in a location within a residential block in the borough of Southwark near to his home address on 31 December 2017. The death was deemed non suspicious.

Enquiries into the murders continue. As part of the ongoing investigation, search warrants were carried out on several properties in the week commencing Mon 30 April in the Southwark/Lewisham area.

*Detectives are actively seeking to piece together the final movements of Nathaniel Henry and ask that anyone with information contact police via the dedicated incident room on 0208 7214205, via 101 or via the independent Crimestoppers on 0800 555 111*."_

(Source:  Metropolitan Police,  10 May 2018 9.22 p.m.)






(Source: Metropolitan Police)​
The Late *Nathaniel Henry* was last seen on Tuesday 5th December 2017 at the Damilola Taylor Community Centre in Peckham, where he worked as a basketball coach and mentor. He contacted a family member later that day but this was the last known contact anyone had with Nathaniel. Within a couple of days of friends, his colleagues and loved ones not hearing from him, his family contacted the police and reported Nathaniel missing as this was extremely out of character for him.


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 7, 2018)

This is seven-year-old *Joel Urhie* who lost his life in "a very severe fire" at his home in Adolphus Street, Deptford in the early hours of this morning.

Six fire engines and approximately 35 firefighters were called to the house shortly before 3.30 a.m.

*Joel* was found dead by firefighters inside the property.

Police initially launched an arson investigation, but have since announced a murder probe.

*Joel* wanted to be a firefighter.

May he rest in peace.​


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 28, 2018)

On 25 August 2018, 22 year-old *Shevaun Sorrell* was stabbed to death in Deptford next to a Home Office anti-knife crime poster with the hashtag #KnifeFree displayed on a bus stop yards from the scene of the stabbing.  *Shevaun* lived with his father and mother Donna and older brother Shane, 24 in Deptford . He was apparently at college in Lewisham and was training to be a tradesman.




Police were called to the junction of Creek Road and Deptford Church Street at around 11.45pm.  *Shevaun* was taken to hospital with stab injuries but was pronounced dead at 12.40 a.m.  The Homicide and Major Crime Command are leading the investigation.

His father, Vernon Sorrell, 70, said: 'I have tried to bring up my children with family values and not everyone does this.

'You read about these killings in the newspapers and see it on the news, but until it happens to you it's not really possible to understand.'

Mr Sorrell, a retired railway engineer, told the Evening Standard: 'He was good with his hands and could have been an electrician or something like that.

'He was bright and good with computers. He also loved his music. He really was one of the best, we are devastated and struggling to understand why he was killed.'

Detective Inspector Mark Long is leading the invstigation. He said: “Sadly last night another young life was senselessly lost due to violence. The victim’s family are beside themselves with grief and we are working hard to trace those responsible.

“I know members of the public saw police officers and LAS giving aid to the victim at the scene. The people I want to hear from are those who may have seen an altercation between two males or a group of males beforehand but may not have realised what had happened.

“Think carefully; were you in area around this time? Did you see anyone running from the scene or anyone who looked panicked? I would urge you to contact us with what you know as quickly as possible.”






*Anyone with information should contact police on 020 8721 4005 or 101 quoting CAD 7831/25AUG. You can also give information anonymously call Crimestoppers on 0800 555 111 or online at crimestoppers-uk.org.*​


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 17, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> This is seven-year-old *Joel Urhie* who lost his life in "a very severe fire" at his home in Adolphus Street, Deptford in the early hours of this morning.
> 
> Six fire engines and approximately 35 firefighters were called to the house shortly before 3.30 a.m.
> 
> ...




​


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2018)

This thread seems to have turned into Police 5 *in big BOLD text. *


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 18, 2018)

Some people love posting about crimes for no purpose. See it on twitter a lot. Really there should be a south london crime thread and some people could post in there instead.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 21, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Some people love posting about crimes for no purpose. See it on twitter a lot. Really there should be a south london crime thread and some people could post in there instead.


I agree GarveyLives has a somewhat tedious posting style. I also think his contributions add an important aspect of the reality of South London life alien to many of us on these threads. Obviously a crime thread could be useful  It would also enable us to ignore what is happening in our neighbourhoods.
My experience of New Cross is mainly libraries, pubs and trains.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 21, 2018)

mango5 said:


> I agree GarveyLives has a somewhat tedious posting style. I also think his contributions add an important aspect of the reality of South London life alien to many of us on these threads. Obviously a crime thread could be useful  It would also enable us to ignore what is happening in our neighbourhoods.
> My experience of New Cross is mainly libraries, pubs and trains.



I don’t know if its the only thing they post but it seems that way. And if it is, that’s a bit odd.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 22, 2018)

Yeah very much a sour one-note tune which I am prepared to tolerate with respect to the broader message.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 29, 2018)

Sad news from Deptford where the cops and bailiffs have forcefully evicted locals who had occupied the Tidemill garden and nature reserve to protect it from property developers who are gonna bulldoze and build tower blocks......
Old Tidemill eviction under way – South London News


----------



## bromley (Oct 29, 2018)

Saw the police presents this morning, there were 100s of them. Apparently a lady has refused to come down from a tree.

A council house is also to come down, incredible how the council can get away with this.


----------



## bromley (Oct 30, 2018)

Thought this would be big news on this site, doesn't appear to be any other threads about it?


----------



## mod (Oct 30, 2018)

In the 6 years since I started this thread / moved to New cross the place has changed and signs of gentrification are obvious. But the place still retains its old vibe and I've really grown to love it. Being next door to Peckham helps but New Cross and Deptford are fantastic places to live.

A few tips....

*Deptford Cinema* - Great littel place run by volunteers.
Home

*Vinyl Deptford* - cafe, record shop and music venue.
Events

*The White Hart* - Yes its gone posh but I like it and its a massive upgrade from what was there. Nice food and they have proper parties there too. Massive sound system.
Home

*Curzon Goldsmiths* - One screen Curzon cinema in the university.
Welcome

*Happy Mondays* at Amsersham Arms - Some big names and raising stars of comedy test out new material. Only £5.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 11, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> This is seven-year-old *Joel Urhie* who lost his life in "a very severe fire" at his home in Adolphus Street, Deptford in the early hours of this morning.
> 
> Six fire engines and approximately 35 firefighters were called to the house shortly before 3.30 a.m.
> 
> ...



​


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 18, 2019)

on this day in 1981



(for anyone not aware of the detail, Transpontine article from a few years back here)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 4, 2019)

The Lenox Project have a couple of events coming up

Thursday 7 Feb - "Hidden Deptford: an evening of our maritime history" at St Nicholas Church (free, no booking required) - more here

Sunday 10 Feb - Thames Foreshore walk - free but pre-booking required.  more here.


----------



## oryx (Feb 5, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> The Lenox Project have a couple of events coming up
> 
> Thursday 7 Feb - "Hidden Deptford: an evening of our maritime history" at St Nicholas Church (free, no booking required) - more here
> 
> Sunday 10 Feb - Thames Foreshore walk - free but pre-booking required.  more here.



OH and I are planning on the Hidden Deptford event. Sounds really interesting. (He's from the area and his granddad used to work at the old naval stores - well back in the day!).


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 28, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> on this day in 1981
> 
> 
> 
> (for anyone not aware of the detail, Transpontine article from a few years back here)



This year's anniversary was the first since the passing of *Sir Collins* who lost his son in the fire concerned, and who played an important role in local remembrance of the tragedy.

Belated thanks for recognising the anniversary.

No-one has yet been brought to justice.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 22, 2019)

Hilly Fields Festival on now.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 1, 2019)

Urban socialising, just a hop, skip and a jump away .. ..

https://www.urban75.net/forums/thre...s-peckham-not-just-for-sarf-lunduners.365213/


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Sep 6, 2019)

Watching thread!


----------



## hash tag (Sep 24, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Purely by accident, we found this gem in a most unexpected place. In Folkestone Gardens, Trundley's Road about a mile from Surrey Quays station.
> The cake was superb.  FESTA sul prato -


----------



## hash tag (Sep 24, 2019)

TopCat said:


> Hilly Fields Festival on now.



Have just walked through Ladywell Park and Hilly Fields....Sir Francis Drake bowling club, Drake Road, Drake school Etc.
We could not find the connection between the person and the area; any clues anyone?


----------



## TopCat (Sep 24, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Have just walked through Ladywell Park and Hilly Fields....Sir Francis Drake bowling club, Drake Road, Drake school Etc.
> We could not find the connection between the person and the area; any clues anyone?


Close to Greenwich?


----------



## oryx (Sep 24, 2019)

I think there was a Drake family who were large estate owners in the Brockley area. Possibly Sir Francis was part of that? 

I've got a potted history of Brockley saved somewhere, going out later but can check this out if folk are interested.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 24, 2019)

oryx said:


> I think there was a Drake family who were large estate owners in the Brockley area.



yes, according to Brockley Central blog



oryx said:


> Possibly Sir Francis was part of that?



doesn't mention any connection, nor does the website of the bowls club



TopCat said:


> Close to Greenwich?



while Greenwich now tends to be regarded as home of all things maritime, it all happened at Deptford - Drake was knighted at Deptford


----------



## hash tag (Sep 24, 2019)

TopCat said:


> Close to Greenwich?



Doh. Yes of course


----------



## oryx (Sep 24, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> yes, according to Brockley Central blog


https://brockleycentral.blogspot.com/2013/02/a-history-of-brockley-part-two-got-to.html

That's the _exactly _the same source I was going to use! It's a good history of the area and I saved it in my favourites.

Brockley Central hasn't operated as a blog for a while now. It could be good at times, but a more accurate name for it might have been Gentrifier Central...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 24, 2019)

oryx said:


> but a more accurate name for it might have been Gentrifier Central...





there's some similar based on catford...


----------



## oryx (Sep 24, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> there's some similar based on catford...



And Forest Hill & Honor Oak Park...bet anything there will be 'I hope that hairdresser's becomes a nice little deli' type forums/blogs/Facebook pages all over the place!


----------



## Thaw (Oct 11, 2019)

I only just noticed that the Royal George Sam Smith's pub on Tanners Hill has closed. But...its not being turned into flats!

"The Royal George is a small community pub in Deptford, south east London. It has been closed since the beginning of June 2019. We are looking to recruit an enthusiastic couple to breathe new life into this pub, creating a great atmosphere to draw in the local community.
There is a small beer garden, darts board and open fire.
A three bedroom flat is provided above the pub."


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 11, 2019)

It is disappointing to see that senior managers at *Goldsmiths, University of London*, have admitted that its record of addressing racism is _unacceptable_ after a damning report found 'black and minority ethnic' students feel _victimised and unsafe_ on its campus.

The report found that:

while almost half (45%) of students at Goldsmiths are from minority backgrounds, some have frequently experienced both overt and indirect racism from white students and white staff and did not trust Goldsmiths to handle complaints;
26% of those surveyed reported experiencing racism from students and staff, including racial abuse in lectures; and
additional 43% of the 195 students surveyed said they had experienced everyday racialised microaggressions.
It is sad to see such things happening within a long-standing local institution:

 Insider-Outsider: the role of race in shaping the experiences of black and minority ethnic students


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 18, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> on this day in 1981
> 
> 
> 
> (for anyone not aware of the detail, Transpontine article from a few years back here)




*... lest we forget ...*


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 29, 2020)

evening talk on 'the sporting landscape of new cross' coming up on 31 March, taking in new cross stadium, the (old) den and so on

more here


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 10, 2020)

A fash cunt is going about making videos about beloved Deptford venues. Report away and get him taken down:


			𝘝𝘪𝘯𝘯𝘪𝘦 𝘚𝘶𝘭𝘭𝘪𝘷𝘢𝘯 🇬🇧 (@greatwhitevin) on Twitter


----------



## ska invita (Sep 10, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> A fash cunt is going about making videos about beloved Deptford venues. Report away and get him taken down:
> 
> 
> 𝘝𝘪𝘯𝘯𝘪𝘦 𝘚𝘶𝘭𝘭𝘪𝘷𝘢𝘯 🇬🇧 (@greatwhitevin) on Twitter


done and passed on


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2020)

Here's a video of some fascist cunt getting all worked up abut the Bird's Nest pub


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2020)

editor said:


> Here's a video of some fascist cunt getting all worked up abut the Bird's Nest pub



He’s the bloke I mentioned above. Didn’t want to post the video and invite more views though


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> He’s the bloke I mentioned above. Didn’t want to post the video and invite more views though


Oh, I don't think it'll attract many views from this thread and it's worth letting people see how ridiculous these videos are. 

"Finger points to sticker and waits until the camera guy catches up to zoom in"
"Show interior photos of the pub and add ominous music"


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2020)

Aye, wasn’t having a go. I watched it too.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 11, 2020)

Haven't ever reported anything on YouTube before, but worth doing that too


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2020)

editor said:


> Oh, I don't think it'll attract many views from this thread and it's worth letting people see how ridiculous these videos are.
> 
> "Finger points to sticker and waits until the camera guy catches up to zoom in"
> "Show interior photos of the pub and add ominous music"


He was so offended by a beautiful piece of artwork just cos it was Arabic


----------



## oryx (Sep 11, 2020)

Some graffiti appeared in Lewisham recently with artwork referencing the guy carrying a fascist demonstrator and saying something along the lines of 'We don't help fascists here, we run them out of town'. 

It's been painted over now I believe, but


----------



## Southlondon (Sep 11, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Haven't ever reported anything on YouTube before, but worth doing that too


I think it is essential to report it in numbers to apply pressure to YouTube over these kind of videos.  I have no doubt at all that the purpose of the video to identify a potential “ANTIFA “ target and to encourage attacks. Going to lengths to identify potential points of entry, the fact they have b&b rooms to rent etc, whilst being careful not to say anything that could be deemed incriminating should someone take The lead from this video and attack occupants in some way. this Video is a threat to the health and safety of the occupants. When we read about how the far right are targeting anti fascist activists in places like Greece for example, an arson attack on places anti fascists would consider safe spaces is not hard to imagine. Please everyone report it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2020)

Well said


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 11, 2020)

oryx said:


> Some graffiti appeared in Lewisham recently with artwork referencing the guy carrying a fascist demonstrator and saying something along the lines of 'We don't help fascists here, we run them out of town'.
> 
> It's been painted over now I believe, but



the artwork was painted first as part of local artists being invited to do panels on the boards round one of the construction sites (old odeon site?)






then this happened






then the whole thing got painted over.

huffington post piece here


----------



## Anju (Sep 21, 2020)

I've been asked to redistribute some furniture and thought it was all arranged but just been let down and was wondering if anyone here knows of any organisations who might need it or be able to distribute to people in need. It would require a large van and needs to be gone in a couple of days when the lease runs out. 

Here's some pictures. There's a wardrobe, shelf unit, glass coffee table, small fridge and 6 nice quality chairs and a few bits and bobs.


----------



## oryx (Sep 21, 2020)

Try DAGE (Deptford Action Group for the Elderly) on 020 8691 8823.

I have used them, albeit a few years ago, and they were good.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 23, 2020)

Anju said:


> I've been asked to redistribute some furniture and thought it was all arranged but just been let down and was wondering if anyone here knows of any organisations who might need it or be able to distribute to people in need. It would require a large van and needs to be gone in a couple of days when the lease runs out.
> 
> Here's some pictures. There's a wardrobe, shelf unit, glass coffee table, small fridge and 6 nice quality chairs and a few bits and bobs.
> 
> View attachment 231185View attachment 231186View attachment 231187View attachment 231188View attachment 231189


If you are still looking. The 999 Club is a homeless charity  in Deptford. 









						999 Club charity - Making Change Count for Homeless People in London
					

999 Club is a small charity providing advice, advocacy, shelter, health checks & activities for homeless people in Lewisham & South London.




					999club.org


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Nov 9, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> the artwork was painted first as part of local artists being invited to do panels on the boards round one of the construction sites (old odeon site?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh man, I can't believe I missed this!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> the artwork was painted first as part of local artists being invited to do panels on the boards round one of the construction sites (old odeon site?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they missed a trick here

when the number could have had acab


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2020)

Nice one


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Nov 12, 2020)

editor said:


> Nice one



I love the birds nest


----------



## ska invita (Nov 22, 2020)

YOU DESERVE BEAUTY AND SPA JUICE


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 22, 2020)

ska invita said:


> YOU DESERVE BEAUTY AND SPA JUICE


----------



## ska invita (Nov 22, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


>


Why the long face?


----------



## Maggot (Nov 22, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Why the long face?


Probably cos he doesn't understand your cryptic post, cos I certainly don't.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 22, 2020)

ska invita said:


> YOU DESERVE BEAUTY AND SPA JUICE


Huh?


----------



## ska invita (Nov 22, 2020)

Maggot said:


> Probably cos he doesn't understand your cryptic post, cos I certainly don't.



A new cross landmark for years now
Always makes me smile




__





						YOU DESERVE BEAUTY AND SPA JUICE - Google Search
					





					www.google.co.uk
				





On the site of old pub ... What was it called...malt and hops iirc


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 22, 2020)

ska invita said:


> A new cross landmark for years now



ah

i haven't been in london since just after xmas, and didn't notice it last time i went past.



ska invita said:


> On the site of old pub ... What was it called...malt and hops iirc



clarendon (arms), albertines, malt and hops (and previously a 'bricklayers arms' on the same site) depending on when.





__





						Malt and Hops: London Pubology
					





					pubology.co.uk


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Nov 23, 2020)

I always see that place as a pub still. My brain hasn't quite internalised that I can get spa juice there yet.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2020)

What’s spa juice? A euphemism for semen?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 24, 2020)

transpontine has done a blog post about new cross fire station









						New Cross Fire Station: a short history
					

New Cross Fire Station, in Queens Road SE14,  was built in 1894 and has survived two World Wars and a threat to close it from Boris Johnson....




					transpont.blogspot.com


----------



## [62] (Dec 11, 2020)

Lived in Deptford 1991-1994 (Goldsmiths student) and just came across these photos that I took before I headed back to Devon. Glad I did, as it's changed a bit. Maybe of interest?

The Creek.











Rachel McMillan halls on Creek Road, my home for the three years I was there. The pub next door was owned by one of the blokes from the Flying Pickets, as I recall. The Duke of Wellington or something like that? The Hoy, closer to Greenwich along Creek Road saw more of my custom, but I tended to drink closer to the college.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 11, 2020)

[62] said:


> The Duke of Wellington or something like that?



think it's just 'the duke' (and marked as that on 1950 OS map)

now - Google Maps


----------



## oryx (Dec 12, 2020)

[62] said:


> Lived in Deptford 1991-1994 (Goldsmiths student) and just came across these photos that I took before I headed back to Devon. Glad I did, as it's changed a bit. Maybe of interest?
> 
> The Creek.
> 
> ...


Great photos @[62]. 

I have lived in Lewisham for thirteen years now and never explored Deptford Creek. Must do it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 12, 2020)

oryx said:


> I have lived in Lewisham for thirteen years now and never explored Deptford Creek. Must do it.



Home : Creekside Discovery Centre may be worth a look (obviously what they do is restricted at the moment)


----------



## oryx (Dec 12, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Home : Creekside Discovery Centre may be worth a look (obviously what they do is restricted at the moment)


Thanks!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 12, 2020)

oryx said:


> Thanks!



Transpontine is new cross-ish based, and is fairly good for the less obvious bits (including the radical / socialist stuff that tends to get buried) of history round the deptford / lewisham sort of patch.  he does occasionally lead a walking tour round the patch, which i'd recommend as and when such things happen again.


----------



## oryx (Dec 12, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Transpontine is new cross-ish based, and is fairly good for the less obvious bits (including the radical / socialist stuff that tends to get buried) of history round the deptford / lewisham sort of patch.  he does occasionally lead a walking tour round the patch, which i'd recommend as and when such things happen again.


I love Transpontine! Don't go on his blog as often as I should but used to visit every day. 

Just spoken to partner (originally from Deptford) and we have agreed we'll do a Deptford Creek walk when the weather is nice. He went there not so long ago with his cousin (originally from Lewisham itself, the tower blocks opposite the hospital, but living in Deptford for 30+ years) and said it was interesting. OH's from the other side of Deptford, the bit north-east of New X Gate station.

Thanks again for your recommendations.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 12, 2020)

i have got an amateur guided history walk through northern deptford, which i did for part 1 (mainly the former royal dockyard) of a south london drinks a year or two back.  part 2 got postponed from last autumn to this spring due to pressure of work and of course spring didn't happen this year...

my own attempts at london blogging have pretty much fallen off the pile of stuff to do


----------



## oryx (Dec 12, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i have got an amateur guided history walk through northern deptford, which i did for part 1 (mainly the former royal dockyard) of a south london drinks a year or two back.  part 2 got postponed from last autumn to this spring due to pressure of work and of course spring didn't happen this year...
> 
> my own attempts at london blogging have pretty much fallen off the pile of stuff to do


I'll definitely be up for Part 2 and I think a fair few others will. Did you grow up in the area?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 12, 2020)

oryx said:


> I'll definitely be up for Part 2 and I think a fair few others will. Did you grow up in the area?



outer reaches of Lewisham - the Deptford walk thing started as part of a London history course at Birkbeck College a few years ago


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 11, 2021)

Shared for information from one national media outlet:

Tell us: how were you affected by the New Cross Fire in 1981?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 17, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Shared for information from one national media outlet:
> 
> Tell us: how were you affected by the New Cross Fire in 1981?



guardian / observer and mirror both running stories on it this weekend.

BBC radio london likewise on monday.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 18, 2021)

​

*40 years later ...*







*... lest we forget.*​


----------



## Longshanks (May 8, 2021)

mod said:


> And going back to my OP. I've fallen in love with New Cross. Love the place. Very surprised by that.
> 
> Very happy SE14 resident here!


My New Cross was getting old and dilapidated back in the late 60’s and early 70’ that was when some dickhead group of planners levelled the woodpecker road area and built the Woodpecker estate. They must have designed it in the dark as it was an eyesore and soon turned into a ghetto.
   An area I grew up in and where I had my first paper round, watching them demolish the old houses to make way for this estate was heartbreaking. I lived on the edge in Walpole road my parents were offered a place on the estate high rise as part of the rehousing scheme because they developed Walpole road and Achilles St as well, luckily my dad turned that down and we took the option of moving to a nice part of Lewisham. Much later on most of this concrete eyesore was demolished leaving only one tower block standing. What a waste of money, the part of New Cross I grew up in has fond memories but no amount of money could entice me back.


----------



## TopCat (May 8, 2021)

Longshanks said:


> My New Cross was getting old and dilapidated back in the late 60’s and early 70’ that was when some dickhead group of planners levelled the woodpecker road area and built the Woodpecker estate. They must have designed it in the dark as it was an eyesore and soon turned into a ghetto.
> An area I grew up in and where I had my first paper round, watching them demolish the old houses to make way for this estate was heartbreaking. I lived on the edge in Walpole road my parents were offered a place on the estate high rise as part of the rehousing scheme because they developed Walpole road and Achilles St as well, luckily my dad turned that down and we took the option of moving to a nice part of Lewisham. Much later on most of this concrete eyesore was demolished leaving only one tower block standing. What a waste of money, the part of New Cross I grew up in has fond memories but no amount of money could entice me back.


The destruction of the old houses of Deptford was evil and corrupt.


----------



## Longshanks (May 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyone been to Little Nan's? It seems to be run by cunts
> 
> I thought it was a bit dodgy as there is a stencil of a Young Conservative torch outside and their cocktails appear to be royalist. Eeeeuuuuccch. Let's run them out of town.



Nice use of language by Orang utan, do we really appreciate that?


----------



## TopCat (May 8, 2021)

Just been down Deptford market. Got some swordfish and veg. Getting busier.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2021)

Longshanks said:


> Nice use of language by Orang utan, do we really appreciate that?


Yes


----------



## TopCat (May 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes


No.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2021)

TopCat said:


> No.


This was quite a few years ago and it was run by Tory cunts. They had a Tory logo outside their bar and they promoted a colonial club night


----------



## TopCat (May 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> This was quite a few years ago and it was run by Tory cunts. They had a Tory logo outside their bar and they promoted a colonial club night


Hey he is an old Deptford boy. Probably just upset with the language.

I remain a Red.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Hey he is an old Deptford boy. Probably just upset with the language.
> 
> I remain a Red.


This place is well sweary. No need to change things just cos of a noob, esp someone who uses the word ghetto rather questionably


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2021)

Deptford is and was well sweary too I imagine. Their market has a cheap undercrackers store with placards saying things like ‘Shit!’ and ‘Fuck abaaat!’


----------



## TopCat (May 8, 2021)

Old Deptford blokes are some of the least sweary types ever. 
This fella must be in his 8th decade.


----------



## Longshanks (May 8, 2021)

Swing through the trees my friend.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 9, 2021)

The Master Shipwrights House (the place that's fairly well hidden at the end of Watergate Street) has some music / arts / theatre events on this summer


----------



## ska invita (Oct 19, 2021)

Little Amal - the giant Syrian refugee puppet - will be on Deptford high street Friday
*Fri Oct 22*
10am-noon She’ll explore Deptford High Street with hundreds of local children.








						Little Amal the giant puppet’s London itinerary has been revealed
					

Join the nine-year-old refugee on her London adventure



					www.timeout.com
				




I so wish I could be there for that...might need to see about bunking off work in the am.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 27, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Little Amal - the giant Syrian refugee puppet - will be on Deptford high street Friday
> *Fri Oct 22*
> 10am-noon She’ll explore Deptford High Street with hundreds of local children.
> 
> ...


----------



## ska invita (Nov 21, 2021)

Fresh uploaded today


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 25, 2021)

tweeter thread marking today's anniversary of the V2 missile strike on New Cross Woolworths, 25 November 1944 - 168 killed, the most in one V2 attack


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 25, 2021)

Blitzwalker


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Jan 22, 2022)

New Cross Fire: Artwork to commemorate 14 young people who died
					

There have never been charges over what many believe to be a racially motivated arson attack.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Maggot (Mar 23, 2022)

This looks interesting. Talks about the Great North Wood and the Deptford Jack in the  Green history.









						Reweirding: Lost Landscape and Found Lore
					

Discover what remains of south London’s Great North Wood and revel in the revivial of the Deptford Jack in the Green mayday celebration. Complementary verdant short films from Video Strolls.




					reweirding.co.uk


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 8, 2022)

venturing to new cross tomorrow to see this show written by a pal of mine:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 27, 2022)

Spoiler



(she's councillor for 'new cross gate' ward on lewisham council)


----------

